# Sentra CD player: stop reading when hot (only tracks>10!)



## Mehcoib (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi!

Here is the issue I am experiencing since a few weeks now:

when I have been using the CD player for along time (read: it gets hot) it will stop reading the CD. Actually it ONLY happens on the higher number tracks (10+). When I eject the disc it's so hot I can hardly keep it in my hand.

Anyone experienced this problem?

I cleaned the LASER lense today but I doubt it will solve my problem, I'm afraid I'll have to replace the whole stereo...

My car: 07 Sentra 2.0 S CVT


----------

